# Is there something people would like to see in this forum.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Is there something specific we are missing that people would like to see in this forum?Just wondering as I would like to cover as many bases as we can.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I'm just glad there is somewhere specific to ask questions and unbelievably grateful that you, Mike & Dr. Bolen are here for us. THANKS!!!!I can't think of anything, but by all the QUES. I ask, that shouldn't surprise you.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Godiva chocolate!





















JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Eric,I would like to see discussion on anxiety and panic with IBS. This is a significant problem for IBSers, and fits in with this forum I think.az------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Eric,I agree with AZ (and Jean too







) but something related to panic and anxiety in this forum would be REALLY good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

I would also like a discussion on anxiety...I've really been focusing all my attention on this these days, and learning alot.Perhaps a thread that discusses people's anxiety symptoms and treatments? Anxiety, as you all know, very often causes motility problems...however, as with me, it causes even worse things. It would probably be very helpful to others if they learned of our experiences with anxiety and how we deal with it.FYI, the Zoloft has really been helping. I am now confident of this...my head is CLEAR about 90% of the time. I even went to the gym on Friday for the first time in over 6 months. Now, if only I didn't have the poopies.


----------

